
Streaming large objects from S3 with ranged GET requests - kenturamon
https://alexwlchan.net/2019/09/streaming-large-s3-objects/
======
kenturamon
Pretty neat way of dealing with streaming large s3 objects without having to
deal with the whole multi part object mess.

See: [https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/developer/parallelizing-
large-d...](https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/developer/parallelizing-large-
downloads-for-optimal-speed/)

"Parallel downloads are not supported in some cases." yeah.

